# Dolphin Super Skiff Advice Needed



## Tie One On (Oct 18, 2015)

bbtiller said:


> HELP
> I'm negotiating (with a relative) to buy a year 2000 Super Skiff, no poling platform, has a 2006 70hp 2 stroke yamaha, boat/motor in good condition. No push pole. Trailer needs some work. The book says it's worth around $8,000. Any ideas as to what the boat is worth? The owner hasn't a clue either but is balking at $8k.
> Any feedback would be GREATLY appreciated. Thank you!


Here's my advice: Don't buy a boat from a relative!


----------



## Guvner (Jun 19, 2013)

Here's one for comparison:

https://sarasota.craigslist.org/boa/5220302480.html

$15K with a Tohatsu on it

If you don't come to agreement on price but he stills want to sell it, let me know, I've been looking for a SS for a long time and I would likely be interested if the condition of the boat and motor is decent


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

How about $20k for a ready to fish 2002 Kevlar, 2s 90 Yam w under 600 hours, alum trailer, 55# iPilot, 6' Sig PP, JP, Stealth Charging System, AGM batteries, EchoMap 50, and a like new 24' Stiffy Hybrid?


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Mike,

Are you coming over to the darkside?


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Snookdaddy said:


> Mike,
> 
> Are you coming over to the darkside?


Nah, just diagnosed with prostate cancer and may need some help with ED.


----------



## lpg (Sep 1, 2015)

MariettaMike said:


> How about $20k for a ready to fish 2002 Kevlar, 2s 90 Yam w under 600 hours, alum trailer, 55# iPilot, 6' Sig PP, JP, Stealth Charging System, AGM batteries, EchoMap 50, and a like new 24' Stiffy Hybrid?



man, nice boat. surely youll buy something else, but for the money, cant beat these boats


----------



## ol' superskiff (Oct 22, 2015)

bbtiller said:


> HELP
> I'm negotiating (with a relative) to buy a year 2000 Super Skiff, no poling platform, has a 2006 70hp 2 stroke yamaha, boat/motor in good condition. No push pole. Trailer needs some work. The book says it's worth around $8,000. Any ideas as to what the boat is worth? The owner hasn't a clue either but is balking at $8k.
> Any feedback would be GREATLY appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## ol' superskiff (Oct 22, 2015)

bbtiller said:


> HELP
> I'm negotiating (with a relative) to buy a year 2000 Super Skiff, no poling platform, has a 2006 70hp 2 stroke yamaha, boat/motor in good condition. No push pole. Trailer needs some work. The book says it's worth around $8,000. Any ideas as to what the boat is worth? The owner hasn't a clue either but is balking at $8k.
> Any feedback would be GREATLY appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## ol' superskiff (Oct 22, 2015)

A picture would help, 8K might be a little on the low end but it all depends on the condition and layout. Sometimes folks make less than desirable modifications to their rig and then its a question of what does it take to get it back to good. I tried uploading a pic of mine which is a 1990 with no success and your post made me ponder on what my sale price would be and I honestly don't know, other than it would be north of 8K. I love these boats, can you post a pic?

Also, MariettaMike, that is a sweet Dolphin. Is that you in the background holding the beer behind the 5 college students?


----------



## johnboy114 (Jan 24, 2008)

20k aint a good price for it. or for a 2002. maybe 18. I might would offer him 12. but no more.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

What does a new SS run?


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

ol' superskiff said:


> Also, MariettaMike, that is a sweet Dolphin. Is that you in the background holding the beer behind the 5 college students?


I can't believe you noticed there was a guy in that picture... When your dealing with a boat that age it is all about the condition.. Also, when you are buying a boat that is know for being a great poling skiff yet it does not come with a poling platform, that's a big expense right up front..

I would guess a new dolphin 16 Kevlar edition is in the low 40's with all the goodies on it..


----------



## creekfreak (Jan 8, 2013)

On the their website it says $27.000 basic plus motor.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

creekfreak said:


> On the their website it says $27.000 basic plus motor.


Where? I don't see a pdf spec sheet with pricing like they used to have.

The old 2011 price sheet I have shows $24k for the boat plus $4300 for vacuum bagged Kevlar. Add a few options, engine, and aluminum trailer and you're easily over $40k.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Anybody know who's skiff is used in this Rajeff video? I would like to ask them what that stuff on the deck is, and who made the net to keep your fly line out of the engine.

And if you buy an older skiff you need to check where the boat rides on the rollers and/or bunks for wear. The SS in this video has been beached a few times.

http://www.airflofishing.com/index-airflo-fly-fishing_us.cfm


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

MariettaMike said:


> Anybody know who's skiff is used in this Rajeff video? I would like to ask them what that stuff on the deck is, and who made the net to keep your fly line out of the engine.
> 
> And if you buy an older skiff you need to check where the boat rides on the rollers and/or bunks for wear. The SS in this video has been beached a few times.
> 
> http://www.airflofishing.com/index-airflo-fly-fishing_us.cfm



I'm fairly sure this is it.. You could e-mail him and ask were he got the netting, he might even sell it..


http://orlando.craigslist.org/boa/5279340368.html


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

I think it is just Sea deck.. I tried to add a picture, but no luck.. Here is a link to some better pictures though..


http://forums.floridasportsman.com/...-PRO-KEVLAR-W-2013-SUZUKI-DF70A#ixzz3pG0FO5Yh


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Limp Shrimp said:


> I'm fairly sure this is it.. You could e-mail him and ask were he got the netting, he might even sell it..
> 
> 
> http://orlando.craigslist.org/boa/5279340368.html


Wow...I was talking about the netting across the front of the poling platform legs in the video, not that play pen in the CL add. I think that would get blown away on windy days and washed away on most ocean side days, not to mention just being in the way for deploying or retrieving an anchor or push pole, landing a fish....

Unless he's already repaired the bottom the new owner will need to spend $1k with Glasser to repair the keel wear.


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

MariettaMike said:


> Wow...I was talking about the netting across the front of the poling platform legs in the video, not that play pen in the CL add.


That's the same boat, I couldn't find the picture of the net around the poling Platform, but I'm sure he would tell you were he got it...


----------



## ol' superskiff (Oct 22, 2015)

Limp Shrimp said:


> I think it is just Seadeck..





Limp Shrimp said:


> That's the same boat, I couldn't find the picture of the net around the poling Platform, but I'm sure he would tell you were he got it...





Limp Shrimp said:


> That's the same boat, I couldn't find the picture of the net around the poling Platform, but I'm sure he would tell you were he got it...





Limp Shrimp said:


> That's the same boat, I couldn't find the picture of the net around the poling Platform, but I'm sure he would tell you were he got it...





bbtiller said:


> HELP
> I'm negotiating (with a relative) to buy a year 2000 Super Skiff, no poling platform, has a 2006 70hp 2 stroke yamaha, boat/motor in good condition. No push pole. Trailer needs some work. The book says it's worth around $8,000. Any ideas as to what the boat is worth? The owner hasn't a clue either but is balking at $8k.
> Any feedback would be GREATLY appreciated. Thank you!





Tie One On said:


> Here's my advice: Don't buy a boat from a relative!


----------



## ol' superskiff (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## ol' superskiff (Oct 22, 2015)

Can somebody help a brother out? I have been trying to upload a photo to this thread for about a week with no success, error message says I am do not have permission. Avatar uploaded, profile complete, smile on my face, nada.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Hey brother...maybe you're just too ol'

I say just buy the thing, drive it over to that dock and pick up Marietta's 5 lovely daughters and come back to us on Monday with some fascinating stories.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

http://www.microskiff.com/threads/how-to-add-photos.31605/


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

MariettaMike said:


> Nah, just diagnosed with prostate cancer and may need some help with ED.


Not sure if you're serious or not; but very sorry to hear that Mike. God bless brother and it sure appears that your daughters work out a lot and keep caloric restrictions to a tee.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Megalops said:


> Not sure if you're serious or not; but very sorry to hear that Mike. God bless brother and it sure appears that your daughters work out a lot and keep caloric restrictions to a tee.


Its serious, but I'm staying optimistic. Thanks.


----------



## KeyWestFlat (May 26, 2014)

MariettaMike said:


> Anybody know who's skiff is used in this Rajeff video? I would like to ask them what that stuff on the deck is, and who made the net to keep your fly line out of the engine.
> 
> And if you buy an older skiff you need to check where the boat rides on the rollers and/or bunks for wear. The SS in this video has been beached a few times.
> 
> http://www.airflofishing.com/index-airflo-fly-fishing_us.cfm


Mike that is Bruce Chards boat, well known guide in the Lower Keys.


----------



## KeyWestFlat (May 26, 2014)

MariettaMike said:


> How about $20k for a ready to fish 2002 Kevlar, 2s 90 Yam w under 600 hours, alum trailer, 55# iPilot, 6' Sig PP, JP, Stealth Charging System, AGM batteries, EchoMap 50, and a like new 24' Stiffy Hybrid?
> 
> Mike, nice looking boat. How many owners, history? What type of trailer is it on? I'm looking to get out f my Renegade and get a super skiff. Thanks.


----------



## KeyWestFlat (May 26, 2014)

Mike, nice looking boat. How many owners, history? What type of trailer is it on? I'm looking to get out f my Renegade and get a super skiff. Thanks.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

KeyWestFlat said:


> Mike, nice looking boat. How many owners, history? What type of trailer is it on? I'm looking to get out f my Renegade and get a super skiff. Thanks.


I know this is not the right place for sales info, but it is implicit SS advice.

OWNERS
Original owner must have guided out of Cabbage Key because there's a sticker with their phone number under the rear hatch. Second owners were a couple lawyers near Macon, GA that didn't fish it much. I had pictures from when they bought it somewhere, but can't seem to find them. The below pic is from when I was bringing it home as the third owner with 314 hours on a rough idling engine, a dead trolling motor, dead batteries, mildewed seat cushions, bunk rash, and bent trailer fenders.



ENGINE
Since then I have cleaned carbs, replaced all the tilt n'trim relays and pump motor and rebuilt the power trim and tilt cylinders. Thanks to Homosassa I replaced the lower unit at around 520 hours. She's at around 540 hours now and running good.

BOAT
I had Jonathan Glasser take the boat of the trailer and repair the bunk and roller rash on the hull bottom. You can't tell it was ever there. The mildew came off the Texas Tough C Cushions pretty easy. I also stripped anything that can snag a fly line off the boat. That included the console rod holders, stern cleats, cup holders, and those little hooks for the rod holder bungees that I replaced with Nite Ize gear ties that work much better for this application in my opinion. I still have all that stuff and the screws. Replaced live well pump, but never use it.

Added a 6' Sig PP, 55# iPilot, and Stealth charging system. Kel's replaced the TM control board that was stuck ON at around level 5 for $300 this week. I replaced the pop-up bow light with a TM and Bow Light receptacle plate made from starboard.

Added Maverick spray rails that made a big difference in how wet you get. Especially when you're putting around oceanside in 2-3 footers on a 15-20 mph wind day trying to find a parking spot.

TRAILER
I also had Jonathan adjust the trailer bunks and winch for proper fit while it was there. Then I took the trailer to BoatMaster in Ft Myers and had them put new fenders and torsion axle. I was going to put new carpet and rollers, but dude at BoatMaster talked me out of it because I float off and drive on the trailer. (Winch strap has never been unrolled more than a foot.) I also took those guide poles off the back of the trailer, but still have them. I switched from the A Frame tongue jack to the fold up roller wheel type, and replaced the trailer lights with LED and new wiring. Most recently switched from 13" wheels with ST tires to 14" wheels with car tires, and adjusted the fenders. You can roll 75-80 with them and they stay cooler than the old 13" ST's did at 65 mph.

With the water in Mosquito Lagoon being so high this fall I've been going anywhere I want to go in my Super Skiff and currently have no motivation to sell. But I might be persuaded...


----------



## ol' superskiff (Oct 22, 2015)

MariettaMike said:


> I know this is not the right place for sales info, but it is implicit SS advice.
> 
> OWNERS
> Original owner must have guided out of Cabbage Key because there's a sticker with their phone number under the rear hatch. Second owners were a couple lawyers near Macon, GA that didn't fish it much. I had pictures from when they bought it somewhere, but can't seem to find them. The below pic is from when I was bringing it home as the third owner with 314 hours on a rough idling engine, a dead trolling motor, dead batteries, mildewed seat cushions, bunk rash, and bent trailer fenders.
> ...


----------



## ol' superskiff (Oct 22, 2015)

MariettaMike said:


> I know this is not the right place for sales info, but it is implicit SS advice.
> 
> OWNERS
> Original owner must have guided out of Cabbage Key because there's a sticker with their phone number under the rear hatch. Second owners were a couple lawyers near Macon, GA that didn't fish it much. I had pictures from when they bought it somewhere, but can't seem to find them. The below pic is from when I was bringing it home as the third owner with 314 hours on a rough idling engine, a dead trolling motor, dead batteries, mildewed seat cushions, bunk rash, and bent trailer fenders.
> ...


----------



## ol' superskiff (Oct 22, 2015)

IMG_1234


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

ol' superskiff said:


> IMG_1234


Do you know you can delete all those "blank" replies you're posting? Just click the "Delete" button in the lower left corner of your post window. You can also edit a post with the edit button.

The best way to post an image is to open a photo bucket account and upload your picture(s) there. Then copy the IMG link into your post.

http://s735.photobucket.com

http://support.photobucket.com/hc/en-us/articles/200724184-Getting-Started-with-Photobucket

http://support.photobucket.com/hc/en-us/articles/200724324-Linking-and-Embedding-Images


----------



## East Cape (Sep 3, 2015)

KeyWestFlat said:


> Mike that is Bruce Chards boat, well known guide in the Lower Keys.



We have his boat at the shop so if you wanted any pics of his skiff let me know as were doing some work on it before it goes to its new owner...we also have a another SS in the shop as well doing the same before they get their EVO's
I did like what Capt. Bruce did btw! The rear netting was just as cool as the front!


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

Is the other Super Skiff you have at your shop happen to be the larger 17ft model?


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

East Cape said:


> We have his boat at the shop so if you wanted any pics of his skiff let me know as were doing some work on it before it goes to its new owner...we also have a another SS in the shop as well doing the same before they get their EVO's
> I did like what Capt. Bruce did btw! The rear netting was just as cool as the front!


Kevin
I went by your shop at lunch today and did't see you, but I did talk to Tanner a minute. He's doing a great job refinishing the bottom of that SS. That wouldn't happen to be Albert's?

Bruce's SS set-up is also pretty cool. I saw him down at Little Torch last year and even took pictures of his dry-launch trailer set-up. 

The shop looked the busiest I've ever seen it. I think you guys need to start working a second shift.
Mike


----------



## East Cape (Sep 3, 2015)

MariettaMike said:


> Kevin
> I went by your shop at lunch today and did't see you, but I did talk to Tanner a minute. He's doing a great job refinishing the bottom of that SS. That wouldn't happen to be Albert's?
> 
> Bruce's SS set-up is also pretty cool. I saw him down at Little Torch last year and even took pictures of his dry-launch trailer set-up.
> ...


Sorry I missed you Mike! Im usually always there and back at it tomorrow too. Shop is actually the same as always, as start of the month is always busier and hope you liked what you saw there in small and BIG boats being built!


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

East Cape said:


> Sorry I missed you Mike! Im usually always there and back at it tomorrow too. Shop is actually the same as always, as start of the month is always busier and hope you liked what you saw there in small and BIG boats being built!


That was a *BIG* surprise.


----------

